

Please, please, please: don’t suck at email - ccarnino
http://ccarnino.tumblr.com/post/5130118558/please-please-please-dont-suck-at-email

======
wccrawford
"The first is don’t reply quickly or don’t reply at all!"

Pretty sure that first "don't" is a typo, given the rest of the post.

However, I thought it was good advice! Don't just skim my email and shoot back
'Nope'. Actually read it and give me a good reply. If that takes a couple
days, so be it. I didn't send the email just for the fun of it, and I'd like a
real answer.

~~~
ccarnino
Exactly! I'm investing time to contact you and no one like waste time

